
How to Mark a Book (1941) - jjhawk
http://chuma.cas.usf.edu/~pinsky/mark_a_book.htm
======
oldmancoyote
This is wonderful. It has usefully sharpened my understanding of what it means
to read, how to do it, and why. I understand now how my perception of the task
of reading has been confused and how this confusion has been harmful.

